# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  يلا تعوا بحاجتكم كتير كتير كتير

## dana al_ghraibeh

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا بعرف انه كتير اشتقتولي واشتقتوا لطلباتي لهيك ما حبيت اتاخر عليكم  او بصراحه مو انا لا الدكتور حازم اللي ماحب يتاخر عليكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم البرنامج هو 

هو لماده المايكرو اكيييييييييييييييييد والسؤال هو ::::

بدي برنامج (((((( يحدد اصغر قيمه واكبر قيمه واعطاء مجموعهم )))))))))

شفتوا ما اسهله هههههههههههههههه

لاجد ضروري لانه محسوب عن الامتحان الاول ف بالله عليكم لا تتاخروا علي اوك معكم ليوم الاحد القادم 


ويعطيكم الف عافيه مقدما 

وعلى فكره انا عارفه الحل بس بدي اشوف شطارتكم هههههههههههه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعدنا ما دخلنا بكتابة البرامج

----------


## دق التحيه انا سعوديه

للأسف مااعرف لهالشي

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> بعدنا ما دخلنا بكتابة البرامج








شو الحل يا عامر 
انا بعرف انك شاطر 
يلا ورينا ابداعاتك 
يلا يا بطل
 او اسال دكتورك 

لان كتير ضروري

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> للأسف مااعرف لهالشي



فكري شوي لانها كتير بسيطه 
هيك الدكتور حكى مو انا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو الحل يا عامر 
> انا بعرف انك شاطر 
> يلا ورينا ابداعاتك 
> يلا يا بطل
> او اسال دكتورك  
> لان كتير ضروري


لو تلفي المنتدى كله ما بتلاقي حد اسمه عامر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> لو تلفي المنتدى كله ما بتلاقي حد اسمه عامر




ايه والله معك حق

انا اسفه وبعتدر عمارلكن كل الحق ع الدكتور حازم والله مجننا باسئلته 

تحملني اوك لاخر الفصل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ايه والله معك حق 
> انا اسفه وبعتدر عمارلكن كل الحق ع الدكتور حازم والله مجننا باسئلته 
> 
> تحملني اوك لاخر الفصل


مش مشكله, والله لو ماخذين برمجه بساعدك 
بس لسه ما دخلنا بكتابة البرامج

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> مش مشكله, والله لو ماخذين برمجه بساعدك 
> بس لسه ما دخلنا بكتابة البرامج



طيب اسال دكتور الماده عندك اذا جد منزلها هيدا الفصل

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

شو مافيه ولا مساعده
مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
دخيلكم انا

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

احم احم 

انا طلبت مساعده

----------


## saousana

[align=center]طيب اعطيني السؤال وبنتساعد في فكرته 
يا الله المايكرو شو لغة غبية [/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> بعدنا ما دخلنا بكتابة البرامج


 وانا مع الرفيق عمار .. لسا ما وصلنا نكتب برامج ..
كنت بتمنى اساعدك ..

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> [C OLOR="RoyalBlue"][align=center]طيب اعطيني السؤال وبنتساعد في فكرته 
> يا الله المايكرو شو لغة غبية [/align][/COLOR]



ياحياتي انتي انا حكيت البرنامج
اعطاء اصفر قيمه واكبر قيمه واعطاء مجموعهم 

ياريت اوصل لنتيجه

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> وانا مع الرفيق عمار .. لسا ما وصلنا نكتب برامج ..
> كنت بتمنى اساعدك ..



وانا بدي حل شو يعني ؟؟؟؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

مافيه حل ؟؟؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

لك شو الحل .........................

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

مو لهيك درجه تتطنشوني ....................

----------


## ملكة الليل

انا عندي عقدة اسمها كمبيوتر
الحمدلله ما الي علاقه فيها

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

ما بكفي انا ساعتك خلاص

----------

